# Milshire Dry Gin and DAR



## madpaddla (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello all:

 Been a bit since I've been in the dirt.  Here is a bottle I found while walking the R R tracks looking for some new spots.  The old dump I was in is still there and I'll get back to it when soccer season is over.  See the prob I am running into is if I spend a ton of time digging it then leave for a week the other diggers get all the good stuff.  So I'll get back to the gravy soon enough.            Ben
 Milshire Dry Grin   Very small wierd bottle


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 22, 2006)

Reverse side.  And a local CT bottle no less.  I found it next too some broken up insulators in aqua and maybe red if that is possible.  Kovels . com had this bottle at $15.  Is that an accurate price?
 G F Heublein & Bro.
 Hartford, Conn


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 22, 2006)

As we were walking around, we ran into this farmer.  He told us of a Daughters of the American Revolution marker that was beside the RR tracks.  The RR was founded in 1844.  And the marker was next too the wierdest stonewall I have ever seen.  This was b/c it was a county marker but the wall made a turn every 5 feet.  Once again, if its off the beaten path how much do we all miss by not looking.  Thanks for letting me share this less than often see monument.  Digging around there could be unreal.


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 22, 2006)

Last post.  The farmer mentioned that he had an old "Bear Map".  Could be the map maker, bear hunting map, etc.  Anyone ever heard of one of those.  He said it was def. 1853.  And lastly, he mentioned that his family had the farm of 520 acres for hundreds of years and that they would load milk right onto the railroad cars going to Boston.  Is that possible and a good idea ? ? ?[][]  Thanks all.                    Ben
 YE
 ANTIENT
 Norwich
 N(orth) E(east) Corner
 Bound
 1659 - 1917
 D A R


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 22, 2006)

first off i like that little bottle i would say it looks like a flask and i would say it probably is being that it says gin on it and kovels is based on auction prices i think so i would say that it was close atleast


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 23, 2006)

hi ben,  great little bottle there.  fasinated by small bottles that survive after being expose to the elements for so many years.  the pics of the dar marker is neat. sounds like you had a very interesting day.  good luck digging,   rhona


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 23, 2006)

Cool find, never seen anything like it. It's very possible they could have loaded the milk onto the train in milk cans of course. I'm not sure how they would have kept it from spoiling?? However I notice the amish around my area set their milk out for HOURS until milk truck can pick it up.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 23, 2006)

Cool story !  Loading milk onto trains was a very common thing in my area.  Most stations had a milk platform for leaving the cans on and for picking them back up.  Usually they did the evening milking and put the cans in the springhouse.  Then in the morning after the morning milking they would put all the cans on a buggy and delivered them to the closest station.  I have several cans with individual farmers names on them (copper tags) and some have M. & P. R. R. underneath for Maryland & Pennsylvania Railroad (Ma & Pa).  There was also a number tag. Whenever I see a milk can or piece of one in a dump I always look for the tags.  If they wern't removed before being dumped, they'll be there, scores of years after the can has rusted away.  Later or if they didn't want to afford it they just painted numbers on the cans.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh and I forgot - the trains had special "refridgerated" cars for this.  Before the trains, the milk was delivered to the local creamery.  They would seperate and buy the cream and give the farmer the milk back to feed to the pigs.


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks all for your insights.  I am facinated by the objects and lives that are/were around RR tracks.  Great dumps also.  Thanks again all for your insights.        Ben


----------



## capsoda (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Ben, Good to hear you got out. Great pics. Neat bottle but I've never heard of it.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice to hear from ya ben (CHECK YOUR PM)[][]  Ive walked RR tracks a long time berry pickin and havint found nothing and here you go 2 bottles at one time lol. Nice stuff[8D]


----------

